# How to increase your appetite.



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

For all the hard gainers who struggle to eat enough here is a tip I have used when helping bodybuilders who can't eat enough.

In between meals have 2 dessert spoons of glucose or dextrose in water, it will lead to a spike in insulin levels and subsequently a blood sugar level drop that will make you hungry.

Doing this 3 times a day with a level teaspoon of creatine monohydrate will make a difference over a few months.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought a bag of dextrose(with taurine/magnesium) to try this out.

I take 5 grams of creatine a day as it is. would 3 level teaspoons be around 5 grams?

Also, If creatine goes a bit stiff and lumpy in the tub, is it still ok to consume? still effective?

Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

2 level teaspoons would be more like 7.5 - 9g.

If the creatine goes a bit stiff and lumpy it will still be fine.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm skinny but have fat around the gut(skinny fat). Will dextrose make this worse or should I be ok? Last thing I want to do is make my belly bigger (flared ribs make it look worse).


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

When Extreme first told me that and to try a boiled sweet half an hour before a meal it was one of the best pieces of advice I was ever given, helped me get food down when bulking.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for that Pikey, you saying that means a lot.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

I think eating small, frequent meals rather than the usual three a day is a great way to build towards a healthy appetite. Eating healthy snacks can also help you. Foods like Fiber, fruits, vegetables and whole grain foods,will increase your appetite.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well said Jaden, Ive found that eating smaller and more often has increased my metabolism!! Im always hungry again after about an hour after eating LOL!!


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Well said Jaden, Ive found that eating smaller and more often has increased my metabolism!! Im always hungry again after about an hour after eating LOL!!


Same happens with me..Lol! To increase your appetite, you should change Your Eating Habits.Eat healthy snacks.Eat less fiber in your diet. Try eating fewer fiber-rich foods, such as brown rice and bread, pasta and oats.


----------

